# Frage zu den PCGH Abo´s



## Simita (6. Juli 2017)

*Frage zu den PCGH Abo´s*

_Ich Versuche mich gerade durch den Abo Dschungel zu tasten weil ich eines abschließen möchte. 
Was ich suche ist ein:

PCGH.de online abo[werbefrei]+PCGH+DVD__[print] Abo

Mein problem is halt das in den Abo Beschreibungen Nichts werbefrei steht und ich das richtige Angebot nicht finde. bin des wegen leicht verwirrt._ 
Gibt es das überhaupt? Wenn mir da einer helfen könnte wäre das super. 

Gruß Simita


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Frage zu den PCGH Abo´s*

Hallo,

Du willst also das volle Paket. Print + Digital + werbefreie Webseite?


----------



## Simita (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Frage zu den PCGH Abo´s*

Ohne Digital. Wozu noch digital wenn ich print hab?


----------



## Simita (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Frage zu den PCGH Abo´s*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Du willst also das volle Paket. Print + Digital + werbefreie Webseite?



Geht das nur in der Kombi?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Frage zu den PCGH Abo´s*



Simita schrieb:


> Ohne Digital. Wozu noch digital wenn ich print hab?



Du kannst bei uns alle Varianten buchen.

Print Mag
Print DVD

Und dann halt entscheiden, ob Du noch Werbefreiheit dazu willst. Da ist dann digital sowieso inklusive.

Kostet 12 Euro Aufpreis.
Computec Shop


----------

